# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  New WELL DONE Yellow top deca

## The Natural

This is definately fake
for more info check this thread:
http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...ad.php?t=75957

----------


## PERFEXON

> This is definately fake
> for more info check this thread:
> http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...ad.php?t=75957



Looking at the labels, they are fake. You can tell because a real vial or bottle will have the lot# and expiration date stamped on the label. It looks to me as if that stuff is printed, which tells us it is super fake.

----------


## iron eater

also the letter on the labels are far to dark! they should be a more greyish kind of color i think!

----------


## GetNBig

there not fake there, "counterfit" made by another company , same **** but there posing as the organon ones. Its in the anobolice book 2003 or 2004

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

IMHO fake = counterfeit

----------


## JoeyJuice

Atleast the Labels line up on this one

----------


## sexysrb

is this real or not has any body seen or tried it?

----------


## G-1000

> is this real or not has any body seen or tried it?


i would throw that shiit right into the trash

----------


## sexysrb

:Yellow Confused:  is this wreal deca or not has naybody seen or tried it i need your hepl thanks.

----------


## boywonder10101

i have seen that deca before.

----------


## tattoomike

the test is good, i have some

----------

